# [OFF] Java libre !

## ghoti

Sun vient de passer Java en GPL2

Pensez-vous que cela va changer beaucoup de choses pour nous ?

----------

## Mickael

'alut,

une meilleure intégration du code sous linux, meilleure peut-être pas pour java directement mais pour les applications et donc les développeurs qui souhaitais utiliser java mais comme le code n'était pas ouvert et avec les problèmes de licences peut être que ces applications vont en profiter pour se faire une nouvelle jeunesse.

----------

## geekounet

Petite précision : les distributions actuelles de Java ne deviendront pas libres (du moins pas tout de suite), ce sera Java 7 qui sera en GPL2 et qui commencera à être développé pendant le premier semestre 2007. (d'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là ...)

----------

## Mickael

C'est ce que j'avais en tête, merci pour l'info pierreg  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Si j'ai bien compris, ce sera publié au premier semestre 2007.  C'est bon on a encore quelques moi pour le dire: java çapucépalibre   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

[off]

Java, libre? mais il l'a toujours été!

[/off]

(Je précise, il y a une méga-giga top too much private joke inside. Personne peut comprendre)

C'est une bonne nouvelle je pense. Au moins les "traîtres"  :Laughing:  qui passent à .net le jour où ils seront bloqués parce que krosoft décidera de reserrer les licences ben au moins il y aura encore java :')

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est une bonne nouvelle je pense. Au moins les "traîtres"  qui passent à .net le jour où ils seront bloqués parce que krosoft décidera de reserrer les licences ben au moins il y aura encore java :')

 

C'est sûr que c'est mieux que la mauvaise Novell de l'autre jour ...

... poussez pas, je suis déjà dehors   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est sûr que c'est mieux que la mauvaise Novell de l'autre jour ...
> 
> ... poussez pas, je suis déjà dehors  

 

ah ah nan reviens c'est bon   :Laughing:   moi je la trouve bien la blague (je me bidonne tout seul sur ma chaise là)

----------

## Anthyme

J'espere que cela n'impose pas a tout les programes en java d'etre open source sinon çà pourrait etre problématique ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> J'espere que cela n'impose pas a tout les programes en java d'etre open source sinon çà pourrait etre problématique ...

 

pas bête, mais je crois que non. Il y a des programmes proprio qui fonctionnent autour de la glibc par exemple, etc... et qui sont même compilés avec gcc et consors. Pourtant ça n'enlève en rien le droit à la boîte de décider si oui ou non ils releasent en gpl ou proprio. Je pense pas qu'il y ait d'inquiétude à avoir. Sun n'a pas fait ça à la légère je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La GPL s'applique au logiciel sous cette license, pas au travail qui est fait avec le logiciel.

----------

## Temet

Nan c'est parce que le compilo ou le RE est GPL que les sources doivent l'être  :Wink: 

(enfin je serais surpris)

----------

## Da_Risk

Le projet réalisé en java pourront utiliser n'importe quel license. C'est du à une exception de la gpl. Plus d'info ici

----------

## Scullder

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [off]
> 
> Java, libre? mais il l'a toujours été!
> 
> [/off]
> ...

 

Je suis étudiant et j'apprends les langages que j'utiliserai plus tard en entreprise. Le problème d'apprendre .net avec mono, c'est que ça sert strictement à rien économiquement parlant. Genre le gars il s'amène à un entretien d'embauche, "ouai je fais du c#, mais j'ai jamais utilisé visual studio par contre", ça fera super crédible, surtout qu'en plus, ce sera du dev _purement_ windows donc il sera jamais pris à moins d'avoir pas mal d'expérience sous Windows.

Si j'apprends java sous Linux maintenant, je m'ouvre à 50% des offres d'emplois, et en plus, c'est libre et portable. On peut apprendre QT Jambi et Swing pour les interfaces graphiques. Si je fais quelques projets libres en utilisant netbeans ou eclipse, j'ai de l'expérience avec des outils utilisés en entreprise, j'ai peut-être une chance d'arriver à trouver un emploi sans avoir d'expérience professionnelle (ouai c'est con mais on ne trouve pas d'emploi sans expérience et c'est pas avec le niveau des cours et des stages qui se résument à un truc bidon en php qu'on peut prouver notre niveau).

Faut vraiment être un nerd pour coder en C# ou en C et GTK  (les ports windows et osx sont moyens). C'est s'enfermer dans un environnement qu'on utilisera jamais pour le travail et qui ne nous rapportera rien d'autre que de la satisfaction personnelle.

Assez vite, on se rendra compte qu'être payé pour coder avec des techno gnome est illusoire, et qu'à part y laisser son temps libre, y'a pas trop d'autres moyens de les utiliser. Après tout ce qu'il nous reste à faire, c'est de s'autoformer sur quelque chose d'autre, et on y passe encore plus de temps libre.

Je sais pas si il y a beaucoup de programmeur ici, mais moi je vois même pas comment concilier temps libre/loisirs et programmation. La programmation, quand je m'y met sérieusement du moins, c'est pas un truc qu'on planifie sur une heure avant d'aller dormir. C'est plutôt le genre de truc à y passer ses nuits, parce que si on arrête tout le temps en plein milieu, on n'avance pas et jamais, ce qui fait qu'effectivement, c'est un truc d'associal par moment. Je parle même pas du temps pour préparer ce qu'on va coder.

Personne (du moins dans ma tranche d'âge) peut s'amuser à apprendre toutes les nouvelles technologies disponibles, et pour se lasser de la programmation et s'en dégoûter en forçant trop, c'est la meilleure méthode.

Connaitre kdelibs, qt et surtout le c++ et/ou java, en complément de beaucoup d'autres choses certes (uml et tous les mots clés appréciés du décideur pressé), c'est déjà légèrement plus utile, et aussi plus efficace.

La masse de travail est énorme, alors autant bon apprendre Java directement et surtout se donner les moyens de le maîtriser, même si c'est pas libre. Ce sera libéré par la suite, et les logiciels libres seront déjà prêts à ce moment là.

Alors ouai, la vie sapusaypaslibre, on fait pas ce qu'on veut xD mais c'est comme ça que je le vois et AMHA c'est le meilleur plan pour s'en sortir tout en utilisant des technologies libres.

Je pense que c'est une excellente nouvelle pour Java, ça permet de rapprocher le libre du monde professionnel, et ça va attirer beaucoup de développeurs (j'ai appris java en cours/td/tp). J'espère que Java sera poussé vers le desktop (et vers kde avec qtjambi en libre si possible) et que son utilisation augmentera énormément, ce serait vraiment mérité vu les progrès de la 1.6 en terme de perf. D'un point de vue de (futur) développeur, c'est génial.

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que c'est une bonne nouvelle, car quand on voit le nombre de programmes qui tournent en java ou qui utilisent le java c'est impressionnant. 

En plus contrairement à d'autres entreprises qui fournissent, pour s'acheter une conduite, au monde libre des logiciels en version alpha et qui attendent que cette communauté continue le travail !!!

Au final, je dis chapeau à Sun.

----------

## kwenspc

@Scullder: GTK n'est pas si à la ramasse que ça  :Wink:   c'est un des gros concurrent de Qt dans les systèmes embarqués. On s'en rend pas trop compte parce que personne n'en fait la publicité. Mais il existe beaucoup plus de système tournant sur une base GTK en embarqué qu'en Qt. D'une part parce que c'est totalement libre (un programme Qt pour le vendre faut payer une licence à trolltech), les outils de devs sont aussi évolués (quoiqu'on puisse croire), et c'est surtout plus léger, mieux intégré aussi (gstreamer vs realplayer/helix ça arrache sa mémé cowboy!). Maemo, OpenEmbedded (OE), OpenMokko (basé sur le OE) etc... tout ça c'est du GTK. Au fait : OpenEmbedded c'est basé au départ sur gentoo  ^^  il ya des window manager très léger comme matchbox. Frachement l'offre logicielle est bien plus forte côté gtk que Qt/Qtopia (qui au passage, est un monstre de lourdeur et TRES chiant à travailler)

Par contre, et c'est vrai, je vois mal une entreprise creer un logiciel basé sur GTK. trop mal porté contrairement à QT sur les plateformes les plus communes.

----------

## Scullder

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @Scullder: GTK n'est pas si à la ramasse que ça   c'est un des gros concurrent de Qt dans les systèmes embarqués. On s'en rend pas trop compte parce que personne n'en fait la publicité. Mais il existe beaucoup plus de système tournant sur une base GTK en embarqué qu'en Qt. D'une part parce que c'est totalement libre (un programme Qt pour le vendre faut payer une licence à trolltech), les outils de devs sont aussi évolués (quoiqu'on puisse croire), et c'est surtout plus léger, mieux intégré aussi (gstreamer vs realplayer/helix ça arrache sa mémé cowboy!).
> 
>  Maemo, OpenEmbedded (OE), OpenMokko (basé sur le OE) etc... tout ça c'est du GTK. Au fait : OpenEmbedded c'est basé au départ sur gentoo  ^^  il ya des window manager très léger comme matchbox. Frachement l'offre logicielle est bien plus forte côté gtk que Qt/Qtopia (qui au passage, est un monstre de lourdeur et TRES chiant à travailler)
> 
> Par contre, et c'est vrai, je vois mal une entreprise creer un logiciel basé sur GTK. trop mal porté contrairement à QT sur les plateformes les plus communes.

 

Bon, j'ai oublié de considérer l'embarqué, mais je doute que ce soit énorme niveau possibilités de travail et déjà, trouver une entreprise qui utilise volontairement du logiciel libre, ça doit pas être évident   :Very Happy:  Pour la licence qt, c'est pas excessivement cher pour une entreprise.

----------

## cylgalad

Que ça soit Java, C#, VB, c'est de la merde : c'est lent, ça bouffe des centaines de mégaoctets de RAM et ça incite des nuls à se prendre pour des top dévelopeurs tout en se rendant esclaves d'entreprises qui se prennent pour les maîtres du monde (Sun ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils sont juste jaloux de s'être fait piqué la place qui leur était promise dans les années 80)...

À quand une machine virtuelle Java en materiel, coprocesseur jvm, ou mieux, coeur jvm intégré à un processeur multi-coeur, etc  :Question:  Ça fait depuis les débuts de Java (vous savez, ces applets à la con qui faisaient/font ramer nos PCs) que j'attends un truc comme ça.

----------

## Scullder

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Que ça soit Java, C#, VB, c'est de la merde : c'est lent, ça bouffe des centaines de mégaoctets de RAM et ça incite des nuls à se prendre pour des top dévelopeurs tout en se rendant esclaves d'entreprises qui se prennent pour les maîtres du monde (Sun ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils sont juste jaloux de s'être fait piqué la place qui leur était promise dans les années 80)...
> 
> 

 

Bah .net c'est standardisé (ecma powered), les spec de java sont ouvertes, il y a plusieurs implémentation donc t'es dépendant de personne :p

Après autant pour .net, je doute, autant sun sont pas des n00b dans le domaine de machine virtuelle, java est quand même bien évolué, la 1.6 va encore améliorer les perf. 

Pour la mémoire utilisée, c'est un peu un système de cache. J'ai jamais utilisé précisément le système, mais la machine virtuelle java utilise de la ram, mais le programme java qui est executé n'utilise pas toute la ram allouée pour la machine Java. Il y a un stock de mémoire libre à l'intérieur de la JVM en gros.

On peut régler cette mémoire max, donc après, à toi de chercher, je sais plus comment faire mais je l'ai lu  :Razz: . Pour la réactivité, c'est souvent dû au fait de charger toute la JVM d'un coup dans le navigateur (spa très adapté pour faire ça), ça fait pas du bien xD ou alors les systèmes d'interface qui pour être portable, sont encore une couche au dessus du toolkit graphique natif.

Après, pour le code merdique, ça vient surtout de la conception, pas des optimisations de code.

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> À quand une machine virtuelle Java en materiel, coprocesseur jvm, ou mieux, coeur jvm intégré à un processeur multi-coeur, etc  Ça fait depuis les débuts de Java (vous savez, ces applets à la con qui faisaient/font ramer nos PCs) que j'attends un truc comme ça.

 

Bah ça existe, cherche et achète le matos   :Razz: 

----------

## razer

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut vraiment être un nerd pour coder en C# ou en C et GTK  

 

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Que ça soit Java, C#, VB, c'est de la merde : c'est lent, ça bouffe des centaines de mégaoctets de RAM et ça incite des nuls à se prendre pour des top dévelopeurs tout en se rendant esclaves d'entreprises qui se prennent pour les maîtres du monde (Sun ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils sont juste jaloux de s'être fait piqué la place qui leur était promise dans les années 80)...

 

Je je crois que l'agent Scullder a réussi à trouver son "nerd"   :Laughing: 

J'hésitais moi même à troller du genre "Java çà rame c'est pourri çà bouffe des ressources"

Ce qu'on traduit en language non trollesque par : "Java çà génère une horde de gars qui croient savoir coder car il arrivent à faire ramer java en 20 lignes de code"

A part çà je suis content de la bonne novell...

----------

## Dumble

On arrivera bien à trouver un nouveau troll pour remplacer le javaçapucépalibre.

Pour la personne qui disait que Qt c'est lourd à travailler, personnellement, je ne trouve pas... C'est à chacun de se faire son idée.

----------

## sno35

Hello

@Dumble:

Si tu penses au processeur ou au pagineur, effectivement Qt est lourd à travailler.

Sinon, si tu penses au développeur, c'est (presque) du java/Swing. En fait mieux,

sauf leur version de modèle/vue (itemView & co) qui est devenu super-lourd à force de porter

autant de bagages (les rôles "background", "font" et autres dans le modèle  :Sad:  p.e.).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> On arrivera bien à trouver un nouveau troll pour remplacer le javaçapucépalibre.
> 
> Pour la personne qui disait que Qt c'est lourd à travailler, personnellement, je ne trouve pas... C'est à chacun de se faire son idée.

 

.net çapuecélibremaiscapuequandmeme ^^

[off]

Sinon Qt c'est pas que c'est hyper lourd à travailler, je préfère même Qt à bon nombre de libs foireuses. Mais pour avoir tater du Gtk en milieu pro (ça change rien du milieu amateur hein) ben j'ai vu la diff. Je code 2 à 3 fois plus vite en Gtk, pour un résultat plus propre, un binaire plus petit et généralement de meilleur perfs. (je précise: j'ai fais plus de Qt que de Gtk jusqu'à maintenant). 

Par contre, et ça rejoint ce que disait Sculder: Gtk utilisé ailleurs que sous nux c'est pas génial. Les ports sont foireux. Et ça c'est quelque choe que Qt réussis totalement: une portabilité vraiment nickel. (le boulot derrière a dû être bien chaud)

D'où en effet une préférence pour Qt dans le milieu pro, malgré tout et en dehors de toutes considérations perso sur la manière de coder, par rapport à GTK.

[/off]

----------

